# Harrisons Clyde



## Harry Kicubbin (Nov 16, 2013)

Looking any contact with associates of this company.


----------



## potty (Oct 4, 2006)

*Hi Harry*

I worked for Harry Clyde 1975 - 1986, how can I help?


----------



## Harry Kicubbin (Nov 16, 2013)

*Hi Potty*

Good evening to all who know me, I worked for Harrisons Clyde since 1974 to 1986, and would like to hear from anyone who knows me and how they are getting on.
During my employment with them I was Chief Engineer from joining to leaving, my previous employment with Head Line.


Merry Christmas everyone,


Harry Stephenson


----------



## potty (Oct 4, 2006)

*Harrison (Clyde0*

Hi HSS, We are all hiding on Facebook, search for https://www.facebook.com/groups/432017316812230/members/


----------

